
Why does deep and cheap learning work so well? (2017) - max_
https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.08225
======
hadsed
An excellent video lecture on this by Max himself which is brilliant and very
intuitive: [https://youtu.be/5MdSE-N0bxs](https://youtu.be/5MdSE-N0bxs)

